# HoosierTex Raceway



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Old and New HoosierTex raceway


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

BD714... No pics?


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Guess I don"t know how to send pics thought I did! I"ll try again.


----------

